# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Hello !

## Fabien Félin

Bonjour à toute et tous, félins et canidés, poils et plumes,
Je mappelle Fabien, et jai eu plusieurs chats, chiens, poissons 
si je me suis inscrit sur ce forum, trouvé par hasard, cest que je recherche une réponse, aide, conseil pour ma jolie Mimi.
je vais étudier les diverses rubriques voir où est ce que je peux poster ma demande.
merci à toutes et tous.
Fabien

----------


## dogeorge

bonjour

----------


## Alantka

Bienvenue parmi nous  :Smile:

----------

